# Prof Cerio and Kempo



## Yondanchris (Oct 3, 2011)

[video=youtube_share;tJ9I1uAkOQ0]http://youtu.be/tJ9I1uAkOQ0[/video]


Notice the professor introducing continuous motion.....but something is wrong with
the picture, I respect the man and was fortunate to meet him before his passing, but, 
does this continuous motion have anything to do with altering our opponents body position
(positive-negative?) or alter their height, witdth, depth, or time variables? 

also most of you will notice EPAK 5-swords at the very end of the video! 

Cheers, a little bit of Kempo history....

Chris


----------



## DavidCC (Nov 4, 2011)

IMHO, it does not.  It can. but it is not built in.


----------



## DavidCC (Nov 4, 2011)

Sandanchris said:


> [video=youtube_share;tJ9I1uAkOQ0]http://youtu.be/tJ9I1uAkOQ0[/video]
> 
> 
> Notice the professor introducing continuous motion.....but something is wrong with
> ...



I used to think this stuff was deep, but now that looks like a mess to me.


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 8, 2012)

I am a NCK BB and must say this video is very basic (White Belt/Yellow Belt) and not meant to be all that "deep"...


----------



## Milt G. (May 27, 2012)

Hello...
I had a few opportunities to work with Mr. Cerio before his passing in the 90's.  His technical ability and knowledge was much more vast then is alluded to in this video.  I would have to agree with his student.  It must have been intended for the beginning or intermediate practitioner.  Many of the videos produced at that time were more "teasers" then actual substance, I think?  I think Kempo/Kenpo lost big with the passing of Mr. Cerio.  Especially on the east coast.

I miss the opportunity to work with him. 
Thank you,
Milt G.


----------



## Zoran (Jun 21, 2012)

He still looks better the most of the modern day kenpo youtube videos. Milt, your right, it is meant as a teaser.


----------



## Milt G. (Jun 23, 2012)

Zoran said:


> He still looks better the most of the modern day kenpo youtube videos. Milt, your right, it is meant as a teaser.



As I see it, and you probably agree, it is like most videos...
It encourages more questions then it answers.  It attempts to get practitioners to seek out a qualified instructor (hopefully, the one in the video) and learn the real "details" of what the video is presenting.
If vids. could give "all", there would be no need for instructors...
Except for the ones producing the vids., of course.  

I think that videos are a wonderful teaching tool, thet some rely too heavily on for information and material.
A good reference, but little else. 

Just my 2 cents...  Well, 1.5 cents in this "economy"...  
Milt G.


----------

